# Happy Baby



## mommy-medic

deleted


----------



## pickle788

ohh very cute baby  love this photo
to me it looks over exposed but could be my moniter??


----------



## Ernicus

awesome moment capture.  the conversion is good..however the only thing that stands out to me is the eyes...it almost looks like makeup on...did you burn the eye area?  maybe hit it too hard?  Seems like you hit the under arm and back of shirt and front left of shirt...but not the front of the shirt...to me it doesn't look natural...the blacks and shadowing...

hope it makes sense...lol, does in my head.

oh, and right side of baby face is blown out...especially the forehead, you lost the eye socked and eyebrow..basically all definition over there.


----------



## amolitor

Aaaa, don't sharpen the eyes any more. The in-focus eye is already kind of creepy, since it's about the only thing IN focus already. I like it pretty well as-is, but as Ernicus suggests the eyelashes look a little exaggerated (yes, that's just how babies look, but no, we shouldn't emphasize it . I personally have no problems with the blown out areas, the whole thing is high key and smooth anyways.

I would look at possible smoothing the baby's shadowed cheek a little. This might be a conversion artifact, or it might be simply that the kid was slightly blotchy that day.

I like the light. It's super soft, suits the subject well.


----------



## Ernicus

mommy-medic said:


> Thank you both.
> 
> I do see the blown spot on her forehead. Wasn't blown in the color version so I must have gone awry somewhere along the edit.



I'm guessing it went wrong in the contrast adjustments then....not really sure, but my limited knowledge says so...lolol.

I am not good with people yet...but I tried on yours for some practice....I messed up around the nose and when you zoom in the forehead is blotchy....but I tried.


----------



## nikond400

wow, cute baby. Thanks for share


----------



## charlie76

Great eyes...totally great.  I would work on adding some tone to the skin, though.


----------



## topazsol

This is such a beautiful photo! What an adorable sweet baby, you really captured the moment.


----------



## simvai

I love the expression the baby has!


----------



## yerlem

I like hte original photo, apart from the OOF eye.
Ernicus, no offense, but your edit makes the baby look creepy...it almost looks as if he/she was screeming in terror, rather than joyfully opening his/her mouth


----------



## Ernicus

yerlem said:


> Ernicus, no offense, but your edit makes the baby look creepy...it almost looks as if he/she was screeming in terror, rather than joyfully opening his/her mouth



lmao


----------

